# After a busy weekend



## goldenchild (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is the haul. Silver weight is 1374g/44.17 toz. Gold weight 126.8 g/4.07 toz. Keeping my fingers crossed that gold doesn't go down too much before I can sell it now that both sides have made an agreement.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 31, 2011)

Tower Power.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 31, 2011)

That is some very nice work.


----------



## TigWiz (Jul 31, 2011)

Good work there! My goal for 2011 is to refine 5 Toz of gold and 20 Toz of silver, and you've basically done just that in a weekend!


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 1, 2011)

Love the bars!


----------



## Geo (Aug 1, 2011)

very nice :mrgreen: i really need to knuckle down.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 1, 2011)

Are those the Viet-Cong's teeth after processing?. Nice output!. 8) How did that story end up BTW?.   :?:


----------



## Claudie (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice looking stack of metal. :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 2, 2011)

Bravo Mario!

You probably know by now that gold almost hit %1,660.00 today! :mrgreen:


----------



## Smack (Aug 2, 2011)

Are those the Viet-Cong's teeth after processing?. 

lol, I forgot about that post.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. I sold this lot yesterday with the London PM fix at 1623. And now it's going up. Egh. I had planned on quitting for a while to get everything in my lab squared away ie. finish fume hood, take apart all electronic scrap finish processing waste and the list goes on but... Right after I'm done I get 5 other people wanting to sell me their stuff. So here I am again with another pile of stuff. I can't quit even when I want to. I suppose I could have a worse dilemmas  

About the teeth...

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=10832&p=105620&hilit=vietnam#p105620


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 17, 2011)

You say you're gonna stop playing the game for a while and this happens. Expecting about 3 - 3.5 troy ounces of the good stuff. Should be another fun weekend.


----------

